# This may be very intresting to you :)



## OwnedByJake (Jan 7, 2011)

ihello me and a few friends are very angry at the grand national i am here to ask you to like my friends page to ban the grand national 17 horses have died and its animal cruelty. and it needs to stop, we need to make people aware. she says thank you to everyone who does like it, and once you do like it she will say on facebook to you. Hopefully you have the same views as us, thank you.

link http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ban-the-Grand-National/146758942057549


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry I can't see it.

I agree with banning the Grand National though.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Please excuse the late night ranting, but I would love to see the Grand National banned. I would like to see all racing banned! I know it's not going to happen, but even if it isn't banned there is so much they could do to make it much safer for the poor horses that have to run it. 

For a start they could make the fences lower, and they could make them in a may that allows a horse that hasn't met the jump correctly or jumped too low to go through the jump instead of getting tipped head over heels over the top of a very tall jump. If they made jumps like that we would see less of the huge pile ups that happen when one horse goes down and takes half a dozen horses behind him down. 

And what about making the race shorter? Horses weren't designed to run at a flat out gallop for 4+ miles. If they made the race shorter then there would be fewer horses tiring towards the end of the race and crashing through jumps. I also think there shouldn't be as many horses in the race which would mean less horses to fall over others that have gone down at jumps. 

This is (of course) discounting the huge overbreeding of thoroughbreds in the pursuit of the next Red Rum. I really do think they should be breeding for quality over quantity. And I also think that just because your colt has won £15,678,826 on the track he does not require his balls, and he probably does not need to be making more of himself. There are plenty of average quality thoroughbreds about, and we really do not need more.


----------

